# gaim a gadu

## PaV

Jak radzicie sobie z gaimem i gadu? Glowne w tej chwili wady jak dla mnie: nie obsluguje listy kontaktow na serwerze i katalogu (chyba ma nieaktualny adres obu i stad ten problem). no i nie obsluguje statusow w zaden sposob (myle sie?). Jak sobie z tym radzicie ? A moze polecacie jakiegos innego sensownego klienta (kadu i gnugadu nie spelniaja moich oczekiwan)? Probowalem Psi ale niestety nie da sie go wyemergowac a jestem zbyt leniwy na tara  :Very Happy:  Chyba ze mi polecicie bo ma np. obsluge statusow. 

Pozdrawiam polskich uzytkownikow Gentoo i z gory dzieki za pomoc.

----------

## cechor

 *PaV wrote:*   

> kadu i gnugadu nie spelniaja moich oczekiwan

 

Kadu moim zdaniem jest dobry. Chyba obsluguje wszystkie/prawie wszystkie funkcje ktore ma gadu-gadu pod winda, no procz banerka  :Wink: 

 *PaV wrote:*   

> Probowalem Psi ale niestety nie da sie go wyemergowac a jestem zbyt leniwy na tara  Chyba ze mi polecicie bo ma np. obsluge statusow. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam polskich uzytkownikow Gentoo i z gory dzieki za pomoc.

 

Wlasnie sprawdzilem i emerge psi  sciaga pliczek z netu ...

Zrob  emerge sync i sproboj jeszcze raz. Ja uzywam Psi i dziala ladnie mam tez w nim transport do gg.

----------

## PaV

kadu mi nie odpowiada, zreszta gaim tez nie jest w tym najlepszy. zalezy mi na porzadnym logowaniu. no i kadu malo estetyczny jak dla mnie  :Wink: 

psi nie moge wyemergowac, bo przy kompilacji wypisuje ACCESS DENIED jakis. to jest nawet oficjalny bug. moze da sie jakos inaczej zainstalowac ? jak zainstalowac wczesniejsza wersje ?

----------

## arab79

 *cechor wrote:*   

>  *PaV wrote:*   kadu i gnugadu nie spelniaja moich oczekiwan 
> 
> Kadu moim zdaniem jest dobry. Chyba obsluguje wszystkie/prawie wszystkie funkcje ktore ma gadu-gadu pod winda, no procz banerka ;)
> 
>  *PaV wrote:*   Probowalem Psi ale niestety nie da sie go wyemergowac a jestem zbyt leniwy na tara :D Chyba ze mi polecicie bo ma np. obsluge statusow. 
> ...

 

jeszcze do wczoraj psi w .ebuild'ach bylo skopane. wczoraj poprawili i teraz wersja 0.9.1 działa pięknie.

----------

## cechor

 *PaV wrote:*   

> jak zainstalowac wczesniejsza wersje ?

 

emerge /sciezka/do/pliku.ebuild

----------

## SlashGentoo

Polecam kopete. Tylko najpierw musisz zainstalowac libgadu ktorego mozesz sciagnac ze stornki domowej ekg.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## hannibal

gnugadu dziala sprawnie, jest nawet wsparcie dla jabbera i wysylania smsow. Jest nawet w drzewie ostatnia wersja _pre.

----------

## Prompty

Kadu  odpada bo mialo problemy z tym ze nie mialem qt ( zreszta uzwam tylko gnome'a ... takie zboczenie  :Smile: ) )

GnuGadu odpada bo ma dziwne problemy z perl'em ... nie bede wnikal ...

za to Gaim bez problemu sie odpalil ... calkiem toprony w obsludze ale moze kiedys sie przywyczaje .... estetyczna cholera jak sie dobrze podrasuje  :Smile: 

wczesniej zawsze uzywalem kadu ( no bo kumpel pomaga w developowaniu ) teaz chyba zostanie gaim ( bezproblemowy emerge i kodowanie wbudowane )

----------

